# IIS und eine Catch-All-Subdomain



## H3llGhost (2. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

mich würde interessieren, ob es mit dem Microsoft Internet Information Service möglich ist eine Catch-All-Subdomain einzurichten.
Weiß jemand genaueres dazu?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## FRitter (2. September 2007)

Ja, das ist problemlos mit den MS IIS-Bordmitteln möglich. Allerdings heißt dies bei Domains "Wildcard-Domain". Nur bei E-Mails spricht man von CatchAll-Funktionalität.

Zurück zur Frage: Im DNS muss dann ein Wildcard-Eintrag (*) gemacht werden, also ein "A"- oder "CNAME"-Eintrag auf den Webserver und dann kann im MS IIS 5/6 ein sog. Hostheader konfiguriert werden (z.B. "*.domainname.de"). Dann reagiert diese virtuelle Webseite auf alle Subdomains dieser Domain.


----------



## H3llGhost (2. September 2007)

Oh ... ok ...
Also ich habe die Domain mit einem A-Record folgendermaße konfiguriert:

* [IP des Computers]

Ist ja richtig so oder?
Nun nochmal zum IIS ...
Was genau muss ich da machen?


----------

